# 1 FT wiper blades?



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

My Honda HRV instruction book describes in detail with pictures how easy it is to replace the rear screen wiper blade rubber without having to buy the whole rear wiper assembly arm :clap2:

Unfortunately so far i have been unable to find a windscreen wiper blade anywhere that is 1ft (30 cms ) long 

There are some pretty small motors driving around Portugal, those little two seat cars Aixam (spelling) spring to mind, what size blades do they use?

Anyone know where i can get a 1ft wiper blade?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Probably the easiest way is to use Amazon or E-Bay


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

travelling-man said:


> Probably the easiest way is to use Amazon or E-Bay


Probably right.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Look in your local supermarket Continente generally better than Intermarche for car spares or you've Norauto Pneus Baratos, Peças Auto, Oficina Auto, Autoradio, Revisão Automóvel - Norauto at Coimbra


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Look in your local supermarket Continente generally better than Intermarche for car spares or you've Norauto Pneus Baratos, Peças Auto, Oficina Auto, Autoradio, Revisão Automóvel - Norauto at Coimbra


Thanks Canoe
I wondered what Portuguese owners of HRVs did in this situation so joined the HRV owners group Portugal the vast majority of whom just buy a standard blade from a supermarket and cut to size........the Honda item is 20+ euros


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

Update 
In the end following advice from members of the HRV Portugal forum i bought a single 35cm blade from Intermarche for 4.99 and cut to size, easy peasy........if it lasts a year at that price i`m happy. 
I count myself lucky that the rear wiper on a Honda HRV isn`t a fancy model specific job.


----------

